

Finding the Sweet Spot with BlackBerry 10 Apps - omgbobbyg
http://www.reddit.com/r/BlackBerryDev/comments/1bifpr/finding_the_sweet_spot_with_blackberry_10_apps/

======
nyc_startupgrrl
Windows Phone has had a lot of these features for a while now, is it just
chopped liver?

